# Scratch Build



## mrjack

While looking for a case for my next rig, I was somewhat disappointed by the cases out there on the market. Either a case was the wrong size, lacked features I was looking for, not available in my country or was simply too expensive to acquire. So I'm giving some serious thought to doing a scratch build, aka making my own case. 

Some features I want to incorporate:
• lots of space
• cable management, not just to improve airflow but also looks
• efficient cooling, but also as silent as possible
• preferably made out of aluminum in order to keep down the weight
• removable motherboard tray

How I plan to do them:
• build a large case (duh), make separate compartments for the motherboard, power supply and hard drives (should also make the cooling more efficient)
• space between the removable motherboard tray and side panel, as well as space for running cables throughout the lower sections of the case
• use 120mm, or even better, 140mm fans
• made mostly out of aluminum, but will probably have some steel parts for stuff like sturdy HDD racks
• two or three bars vertically across the top section of the case with a sheet of aluminum, which has the standoffs, attached to them

At first I thought of using 120mm fans with 3-way switches for operating the fans at 12V, 5V and turning them off. But then it struck me. If at all possible, I should look into getting bigger fans, just because they run at lower speeds while still pushing a lot of air and being quiet. My current design would allow for installing 12 hard drives, while still having a lot of space left over for installing the motherboard and other components.






Most parts will hopefully be easy to make. Just cut the aluminum to proper dimensions and bend 90°, which they should be able to do at the store where I buy the aluminum. The ends of some of them will have to be cut to the shape of a wedge. Then just drill holes for the screws and fasten the parts together. Quite a bit of rubber will be going into the case as well in order to remove as much vibration as possible from hard drives and fans.

I'll post more SketchUp sketches as soon as I can, but I'm going to have to update my design a bit before I do that.

I have some questions though:
• Has anyone done anything similar before?
• Do you have any ideas for the backplate, buy one or try to build one?
• Any ideas on how to make the front panel of the DVD-drive fit into the case? The case will have brushed aluminum panels attached on to the frame of the case.

I've been thinking about trying to make a brushed aluminum front panel, but it's going to be tedious work making it attach to the drive sled. Any suggestions or links to forum threads or guides on making front panels for DVD-drives?


----------



## dak1b

great design! looks like ull have a cool system!!!!


----------



## bomberboysk

Might want to think about doing a double motherboard backplate, about 1-2" apart with the motherboard try held on with bolts. Would help with cable management.


----------



## mrjack

dak1b said:


> great design! looks like ull have a cool system!!!!



Thanks. Hopefully it'll come out good and nothing major goes wrong. 



bomberboysk said:


> Might want to think about doing a double motherboard backplate, about 1-2" apart with the motherboard try held on with bolts. Would help with cable management.



Thanks for the suggestion. I was thinking of having some space between the motherboard and bars that hold it in place or between the bars and side panel. This would allow me to run the cables along the bars with zip ties.


----------



## blue957400

If you do manage to build it and post up some pictures maybe you'd like to build another and sell it....(preferably to me...=]) depending on how it comes out...Paint i not a problem either because that would be up to me...


----------



## mrjack

I'm currently designing one for using 140mm fans, which is probably going to be the design I go with in the end. Due to the case being designed for using 140mm fans, the size has increased.  



blue957400 said:


> If you do manage to build it and post up some pictures maybe you'd like to build another and sell it....(preferably to me...=]) depending on how it comes out...Paint i not a problem either because that would be up to me...



I think the case would have to be transported disassembled, if I were to make another batch of parts. I'd be more than willing to share the specs, if anybody is interested, once it is done.

Update:

Here is where I'm at with the 140mm fan version.






The main hard drive compartment section is basically two wind tunnels with a 140mm fan at one end and hexagonal mesh at the openings. The front panel will have a opening with hexagonal mesh with two 140mm fans blowing air in. Like in the earlier sketch, six additional hard drives can be mounted just behind the two fans in the upper compartment. The DVD-drive will be placed above the fans and I'll probably do something like what's described in this guide to hide the DVD-drive.

I'd love to get a Bulgin Illuminated Vandal Resistant switch for the power button, but they're expensive considering the purpose (15-20€).

EDIT:

Further update.






EDIT:

Further update, again.


----------



## Shane

That case is going to be awesome,Be sure to post pics!

Where you putting the power switches/Leds?

What software you use to do those drawing? Looks cool.


----------



## bomberboysk

For the bottom hdd's and fans like that, did you get your inspiration from the Tj07? What kinda finish are you thinking about doing on it, brushed aluminum or possibly black powdercoat? Be sure to post pics though, should be epic.


----------



## mrjack

Nevakonaza said:


> That case is going to be awesome,Be sure to post pics!
> 
> Where you putting the power switches/Leds?
> 
> What software you use to do those drawing? Looks cool.



Thanks, I'll try to get loads of pictures. Good thing my brother is home, I should be able to use his digital camera to get some decent pictures.

The power switches are going just under the front panel fans. I was thinking of making a custom reset switch out of a momentary push switch, a spring and an acrylic cylinder that has the hard drive activity LED just on the side of it. The reset switch should therefore light up and blink properly. I'll have some designs of the reset switch up soon.

I'm not sure what I should do about the power LED. This'll probably be the power switch, a Bulgin MP0027, though if I can I'll get the Bulgin MPI002 with the blue led. I'll probably put a quick connector on middle of the cables between the switches and LEDs and their respective headers. That way I can leave everything installed on the motherboard and not have to fumble around with 'em trying to figure what goes where or whip out the manual every time.

I use Google SketchUp just because it's free and simple to use.



bomberboysk said:


> For the bottom hdd's and fans like that, did you get your inspiration from the Tj07? What kinda finish are you thinking about doing on it, brushed aluminum or possibly black powdercoat? Be sure to post pics though, should be epic.



Can't say I'm familiar with the Tj07, I'll have to check it out. I've been thinking about going with brushed aluminum. I think brushed aluminum provides a simple yet elegant look.


Also, has anyone sleeved the cables of a power supply? I'd like to get an estimate on how long it takes to do so.

EDIT:

Latest one, just about to put in a motherboard and the motherboard tray to see how it looks. Then I'll start working on the backplate. I've also added a backplate for the power supply to help keep it in place. And a hole in the bottom of the case, just under the power supply so that it can take in air.






Also, a prototype (I made in about 5 minutes) of the reset switch.






Basically it is a momentary push switch mounted in a small box. In front of that is an acrylic cylinder that gets thinner and a spring to hold the cylinder in place. On the side is a LED next to the acrylic cylinder, which should light up. Hopefully the design is feasible.


----------



## WeatherMan

Mrjack is going to post!

Oh, LOL I didn't know you were the OP!


----------



## Shane

This is looking sweet man,i cant wait to see the final drawing of the design and even better the actual thing.

How much do you think this case build will cost?

And i have not read all the text in this post but what paint you intending to use?


----------



## mrjack

I'm almost finished, though there's still work to be done with the motherboard tray and backplate. I can't seem to find a single place that sells for example a Lian Li motherboard tray and backplate combination or anything similar. I also noticed that there's quite a bit of empty space in the case. That's not necessarily a bad thing as it will allow for bigger components, however it's not exactly cost-efficient . 


















Nevakonaza said:


> This is looking sweet man,i cant wait to see the final drawing of the design and even better the actual thing.
> 
> How much do you think this case build will cost?
> 
> And i have not read all the text in this post but what paint you intending to use?



I'm not exactly sure about the cost just yet. I'll check how much aluminum I'm gonna need and then contact the supplier, though I'm not gonna be able to do that until I'm sure I'm not going to be forced to change the design significantly.

The finish is going to be brushed aluminum with a couple of layers of clear coat so that fingerprints don't show.


----------



## bomberboysk

mrjack said:


> I'm almost finished, though there's still work to be done with the motherboard tray and backplate. I can't seem to find a single place that sells for example a Lian Li motherboard tray and backplate combination or anything similar..



http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-modular-removable-motherboard-tray-p-56.html


----------



## mrjack

I've got a design for the removable backplate. The PCI slots will probably have cover plates made out of hex mesh. The 80mm fan, if implemented, will have a 3-way switch to give me the possibility of running the fan at 12V, 7V or turning it off.






















The design phase is pretty much done. Next I'll calculate how much aluminum there is and get an estimate of what it'll run me.






Here's a short list of features:

• place for 12 hard drives in total
• 6 fans (5 x 140mm and 1 x 80mm)
• 3 x compartments
     - power supply
     - hard drives
     - majority of components and more hard drives
• stealth DVD-drive (brushed aluminum panel attached to the DVD-drive's sled)
• built out of aluminum
• drive racks are designed to stop vibrations
• rubber pads on case feet


----------



## bomberboysk

I like how you have included alot of honeycomb mesh into the design. Just a thought, maybe you should make something like a 200mm fan onto the top vs the 120mm?


----------



## mrjack

bomberboysk said:


> I like how you have included alot of honeycomb mesh into the design. Just a thought, maybe you should make something like a 200mm fan onto the top vs the 120mm?



I don't have any 120mm fans, I have 140mm fans and perhaps one 80mm fan (if I decide to implement it). I guess I could put in a 200mm fan on the top, I'd just have to change the design of the installation supports.

EDIT: Just checked if I could put a 200mm fan in. I'd have to modify the case quite a bit. Either I have to make the case wider or change the bars supporting the motherboard tray. The largest fan I can fit in the support structure designed to hold a fan, without modification, is a 180mm fan.


----------



## bomberboysk

mrjack said:


> I don't have any 120mm fans, I have 140mm fans and perhaps one 80mm fan (if I decide to implement it). I guess I could put in a 200mm fan on the top, I'd just have to change the design of the installation supports.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked if I could put a 200mm fan in. I'd have to modify the case quite a bit. Either I have to make the case wider or change the bars supporting the motherboard tray. The largest fan I can fit in the support structure designed to hold a fan, without modification, is a 180mm fan.


Maybe down on the side where the hdd's are? Another thought, but maybe some mesh over the sides where the 5.25" bays are, to assist in passive airflow?


----------



## Fatback

I think you should put a fan behind the motherboard to release all that hot air behind there. Is the side door going to totally removable or are you going to use some type of hinges so you can just open it. You should make the feet bigger for extra support since this case is going to be pretty big. Make a hole on the back panel to run the cables through for better cable management. Just a couple ideas I have feel free to use some or not.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> I think you should put a fan behind the motherboard to release all that hot air behind there. Is the side door going to totally removable or are you going to use some type of hinges so you can just open it. You should make the feet bigger for extra support since this case is going to be pretty big. Make a hole on the back panel to run the cables through for better cable management. Just a couple ideas I have feel free to use some or not.


If it is how it looks from the sketchups, the motherboard is being held up by 1" wide or so strips of aluminum, not a full plate.


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> If it is how it looks from the sketchups, the motherboard is being held up by 1" wide or so strips of aluminum, not a full plate.



True maybe a fan behind there isn't necessary. Are you going to put a side window on it. Love the look of the case by the way you should patent it.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> True maybe a fan behind there isn't necessary. Are you going to put a side window on it. *Love the look of the case by the way you should patent it.*


*
* Too bad patents are expensive as hell, or im sure mrjack would patent it. I would have patented alot of stuff if it wasnt so expensive>_< @mrjack, about how much worth of aluminum you think your going to need?


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> [/B] *Too bad patents are expensive as hell*, or im sure mrjack would patent it. I would have patented alot of stuff if it wasnt so expensive>_< @mrjack, about how much worth of aluminum you think your going to need?



I know its a shame really I got a couple myself that I could get done but I rather spend the money on computer parts lol.


----------



## mrjack

bomberboysk said:


> Maybe down on the side where the hdd's are? Another thought, but maybe some mesh over the sides where the 5.25" bays are, to assist in passive airflow?



I'm unable to find any fans on the market that are above 140mm. Either they're sold out or flimsy to the point that I don't trust 'em. About the mesh idea, I'll have to seriously think about that. It shouldn't mess up the airflow too much as the fans should still blow most of the air further into the case and there will always be some air wanting to go towards the sides due to turbulence, so mesh may very well be a good idea.

EDIT: There's one downside to having a lot of mesh and that is higher noise levels.



Fatback said:


> I think you should put a fan behind the motherboard to release all that hot air behind there. Is the side door going to totally removable or are you going to use some type of hinges so you can just open it. You should make the feet bigger for extra support since this case is going to be pretty big. Make a hole on the back panel to run the cables through for better cable management. Just a couple ideas I have feel free to use some or not.



Most of the hot air will be produced on the front side of the motherboard. If there's hot air behind the motherboard, it will rise up and get blown out. Because of that I was thinking about putting another 140mm fan at the top so that more hot air gets out.

The side panels will be completely removable. I was thinking about hinges in the beginning, but I decided against them as there's not really any pros with having them. When installing components I'm going to have to remove the panel completely anyways cause it'll be in the way and I don't open my cases so frequently that it'd necessitate installing hinges.



bomberboysk said:


> If it is how it looks from the sketchups, the motherboard is being held up by 1" wide or so strips of aluminum, not a full plate.



That is correct, three bars supporting the motherboard tray. And there should be plenty of space for cable management.



Fatback said:


> True maybe a fan behind there isn't necessary. Are you going to put a side window on it. Love the look of the case by the way you should patent it.



I haven't though about a window really, I don't really care much for windows in cases. When done right they add to the looks of a case, but I want something that looks simple yet elegant. Plus I have a bit of an OCD, so if I put a window on one side, I'd probably feel like I'd have to put one on the other side just for symmetry. 



bomberboysk said:


> Too bad patents are expensive as hell, or im sure mrjack would patent it. I would have patented alot of stuff if it wasnt so expensive>_< @mrjack, about how much worth of aluminum you think your going to need?



Patent's are too much of a hassle, otherwise I'd indeed acquire one. Or I could just sell the rights to the case design to a company. 

I haven't calculated the amount of aluminum needed yet. I'm probably just going to isolate the parts, calculate the volume of said parts and then the total mass. That should give me the necessary info to get an estimate of costs.

UPDATE:


----------



## bomberboysk

Looking pretty sweet:good:


----------



## Fatback

Looks really good are you done with it now. The 80mm fan in the back is fat must be one of those tornado's. The graphics card looks like a GTX good idea to put it in to make sure it will fit in-case you ever get one right. Overall I love the design of the case and hope you get it done so we all can see. If this works out the way it's supposed to are you going to keep making your own cases.


----------



## mrjack

bomberboysk said:


> Looking pretty sweet:good:



Thanks!



Fatback said:


> Looks really good are you done with it now. The 80mm fan in the back is fat must be one of those tornado's. The graphics card looks like a GTX good idea to put it in to make sure it will fit in-case you ever get one right. Overall I love the design of the case and hope you get it done so we all can see. If this works out the way it's supposed to are you going to keep making your own cases.



I'd probably be lying if I said the design is finished as I'll probably come up with new ideas and may implement them. The fans are just there to give me an idea of what the dimensions will have to be to install 'em in the future. They're not models of the fans I will be using, but they're close. Same goes with the motherboard and graphics card. The graphics card is actually a 4870X2 model I found here along with most other components. I just made the case and I needed some components to make sure everything will fit.


----------



## Okedokey

looks like any other box you could buy for half the price...

look up the 80 - 20 rule


----------



## bomberboysk

Any updates?


----------



## mrjack

Nothing new so far, I'm still thinking about the design. Not sure when I'll start building it. I'm working on making it as straightforward and practical, so that it's as easy as possible to put together.


----------



## Kornowski

mrjack said:


>



I like it! I think the designs good. Though you may want more than just an 80mm fan at the back, Oh and at the moment it's blowing into the case 

4870X2?


----------



## Rit

Wow! I really like it. What program are you using to make that. AutoCad? I also like the idea of having some sort of 'zip tie' locations to help keep the wires clean. I need a new case cause my current one all I did was just zip tie them all together in a massive ball =S


----------



## mrjack

I'm using Google SketchUp.


----------

